# Took a beating



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

put out 35 bids, missed everything. any body got some work ?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm looking for a new estimator. Want the job? ........oh wait........ Nevermind


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

You're lucky Harv, I can't find anything to bid on.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Harvey, move to canada , there is Plenty of work here , ill be glad to help you !


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I put a bid in on Monday for a sweet small home and garage, was told two others were bidding it also no big deal , but the guy that was taking the bids was taking them from his daughters husbands dad and then his brother, talk about being use yikes.....:furious: flat out told the guy after handing him his estimate and talking finding out who else was involved didn't want no part of it and didn't like being used by the competition like that..(well really no competition just want a be's) what an arse.. oh well moved on to bigger and better jobs..


----------

